

Strategies to Protect Against Distributed Denial of Service (DDoS) Attacks - rohitarondekar
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk59/technologies_white_paper09186a0080174a5b.shtml

======
spydum
That document is terribly dated, and describes nothing resembling modern day
DDoS protection.

Nowadays, it's all about routing the target host through a series of high
bandwidth/high processing filters to identify and drop the bad traffic. People
don't use SMURF (haven't in over 5 years), and most floods are not ICMP
anymore, they are mindless HTTP requests from seemingly "valid" looking zombie
clients.

------
pilom
All of those defenses assume that the attacker is a bunch of zombies sending
ICMP or SYN messages or with spoofed IP addresses. When Anon attacks its with
volunteered HTTP traffic so these defenses don't work.

------
kersny
1\. Don't piss Anon off.

------
roadnottaken
I thought zombies were usually compromized Windows boxes. This article says
they're mostly linux. If that's the case, why so many friggin' Windows
viruses?

~~~
trotsky
Basically that document just isn't very good or relevant.

